# My third Hollow Form



## Steelart99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I just went out to the shop this morning to play and found a small piece of what I believe is spalted maple to turn. I started a hollow form which didn't quite turn out the way I planned ... due to a momentary distraction and the associated "CHUNK" sound. DOH!!! I had been working through a thin walled 5/8" diameter neck. This is my third hollow form and the walls are still not quite as thin and uniform as I'd like ... but man is this ever FUN 

[attachment=15790]
[attachment=15791]
[attachment=15792]
[attachment=15793]
[attachment=15794]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey looks great to me- Nice job and wood...........


----------



## BarbS (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting design. Looks like you had some fun with a beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 5, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Interesting design. Looks like you had some fun with a beautiful piece of wood!



As usual, the design was driven by the wood size! That and me breaking off the original entrance neck with an inappropriate tool motion ... sigh. 
I'm loving the hollow forms and can't wait to do more. That said, I just launched my "next" hollow form across my shop ... and fractured the foot ... so it will be in "re-design" shortly. ... sigh again.
Dan


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting design. Looks like you had some fun with a beautiful piece of wood!
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: not laughing at you - laughing with you. I can so relate to that. My shop door is in a straight trajectory with my lathe. For a few years I considered painting a bullseye on it and keeping score. 
Its all part of the journey. 
Scott


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 5, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > BarbS said:
> ...



WAIT .... WHAT??? Are you trying to tell me that I'm not the FIRST to launch a bowl across the shop ... I find that so hard to believe ...

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2013)

It's fun to watch another sink into the hollowing addiction! 

You're choosing some pretty tough shapes to begin... Those small opening forms with relatively flat tops are among the harder styles to hollow in the shoulder area. If you can do these, you can hollow anything... Assuming it stays on the lathe.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> It's fun to watch another sink into the hollowing addiction!
> 
> You're choosing some pretty tough shapes to begin... Those small opening forms with relatively flat tops are among the harder styles to hollow in the shoulder area. If you can do these, you can hollow anything... Assuming it stays on the lathe.



Hmmmm ... nobody bothered to tell me that that shape was the hardest ... it just fit the wood I had that was actually dry. 

I did get my forth HF done (using the piece previously thrown across the room) I think it is a redwood, but not sure. I'll post pics after I get the finish on it.

Dan


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> ...
> 
> Hmmmm ... nobody bothered to tell me that that shape was the hardest ... ...



They didn't tell me either. My first HF was very similar in shape. I was just telling Dane yesterday that I got all puffed up thinking it was no big deal since my first one turned out so well, so for my next two I had a pretty big ego and they exploded due to my over confidence.

Nice job on this one.


----------

